# paper recomendations



## fightheheathens (Dec 7, 2006)

so, i have only used VC RC paper before and i was wondering what other papers are good. I usually like to print high contrast and generally dont like glossy papers. Im open to suggestions as long as you also include why you like the paper.


----------



## Flash Harry (Dec 8, 2006)

The best I've used is fibre based, Seagull oriental, grade 4, it dries like leather with a beautiful finish and needs washing for ages to remove the fix properly and has then to be bonded to mounting board for display.


----------



## Flash Harry (Dec 8, 2006)

Not sure if the seagull is still available but I've heard that Kentmere does similar stuff, google it.


----------



## terri (Dec 8, 2006)

Any special reason you don't care for glossy? One of the finest VC FB papers out there is Ilford MG IV. You say you like to print with high contrast, and this paper will give you beautiful rich blacks and has a nice white base. Prints well, tones well. You might give it a try on a small pack, just to see. 

Keep in mind that your choice of paper can really enhance your printing style. Paper has speed, as film does, and different emulsions, as film does. Again, if you prefer high contrast, you'll note that, generally speaking, there is increased dmax with glossy papers as opposed to matte.


----------



## ladyphotog (Dec 8, 2006)

Oriental is still available, it is beautiful, very creamy. Has a beautiful tonal range. Use the grade 4 for high contrast, I use the grade 3 for all my stuff unless I want really high contrast. It does need alot of washing like most fiber based papers.


----------



## mysteryscribe (Dec 8, 2006)

walk down memory lane/;.. used to be a paper called luminous I think that had a beautiful silk surface paper.  God I printed enough of that stuff to fill a refrigerator.


----------



## fightheheathens (Dec 10, 2006)

thanks for the suggestions, I'll deffinatly try some small packs of those papers to see what i like.


----------



## sthvtsh (Dec 11, 2006)

ladyphotog said:
			
		

> Oriental is still available, it is beautiful, very creamy. Has a beautiful tonal range. Use the grade 4 for high contrast, I use the grade 3 for all my stuff unless I want really high contrast. It does need alot of washing like most fiber based papers.



How much does it cost?

What's good paper for a beginner?


----------



## ladyphotog (Dec 11, 2006)

sthvtsh said:
			
		

> How much does it cost?
> 
> What's good paper for a beginner?



It runs about $30 for 25 sheets of 8x10.
What do you mean for a beginner? Have you ever used fiber paper? What sizes do you normally print?
Oriental also makes an RC paper and it is cheaper than the fiber paper. But nothing can compare with the fiber paper as far as the finished print. Take a look at B&H, they have all of it.


----------

